# Fracino heavenly hot water dispenser leak



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently bought a Fracino heavenly and the hot water dispenser is faulty. Can anybody point towards a guide for stripping it, please?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fracino website may well have exploded parts diagrams of the steam/hot water valve which will guide you. Think "repairing a leaky domestic water tap".....


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

